# First year Warre Hive



## Warre (Jun 20, 2015)

Very nice is that http://www.beethinking.com/products/warre-hive?variant=441204841 a bee thinking hive?


----------



## noblebee (Dec 21, 2014)

Warre said:


> Very nice is that http://www.beethinking.com/products/warre-hive?variant=441204841 a bee thinking hive?


Just the three bottom boxes, the roof, floor, stand, and three top boxes are a sweet valley hive.


----------



## Warre (Jun 20, 2015)

noblebee said:


> Just the three bottom boxes, the roof, floor, stand, and three top boxes are a sweet valley hive.


I think Sweet Valley hies are awesome. Before making my hive Hard traditional Warre I looked around. I watched the video of Chris comparing his hives vs traditional I saw some obvious and Nice seeming improvements. Its funny how much he dislikes the Warre roof. It is very ugly in my opinion also. 

There are some differences that he makes to the SV hide I am not too sure about.

1 The bottom board. Going from lower hive access catacombs under the hive to a sealed bottom thing where bees cant go under. 

There is a lot of heat exchanging stuff, and symbiotic exchanges that happen close to the ground. Constructive Beekeeping by Ed Clark goes on to talk about how important the relationship between ants and the bees and lower access of bees to the hive (It's where they make secret black market deals and have their sporing events. You can't jut take that space away for some IPM)

2 in his video he neglects to talk about the fact there are 2 pieces of cloth. and puts down the system that worked just fine for warre. 
Says they chew through the cloth... If they chew through the cloth they did so for a good reason and something crazy happen. 

Warre did a lot of things to ensure a natural environment for the bees. Althouh it may seem like a lot of fancy new tachnology. I am not sure it will produce the same more or even less. 

There is an extremely complicated system of convection heat and moisture retention/control. You can't just go changing every system on a hive with today newest gadgets without sitting down with some engineers and entomologists and figuring out whats best for bees and not just for oos and ahs.

Constructive beekeeping by ed clark https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faB9xL2VDZE


----------

